# 2008 Outback 21Rs Travel Trailer ****sold****



## john7349

Hi everyone. ****SOLD****

The time has come to sell our *2008 Outback 21RS, 22' Travel Trailer*. (Buying 5th Wheel).

Expands to 27' with rear slide for queen bed.

Original owner, non-smoking.

Everything works.

*Outside* - Newer Maxxis tires

Fold down camp stove with hot / cold water faucet and shower connection.

Atwood Power tongue jack

Two seven-gallon propane tanks

Two 6-volt deep cycle batteries (220 amp)

50-gallon fresh water tank

40-gallon Grey tank

40- gallon black tank

No roof leaks or delamination, ever.

Bicycle door for storage

15' awning

Some decal fading

*Inside* - All interior LED lighting

Ducted air conditioner upgraded with "Hard Start" Capacitor. Easier starting with a generator.

Ducted propane heater.

Sleeps eight (according to the brochure). Four comfortably.

Two bunk beds

Folding couch

Table converts to bed for two.

TV with DVD player

Upgraded shower head with extended shower curtain bar

Please email [email protected] or PM

NADA average retail is $10,800. Selling for $10,400 including Equal-i-zer hitch.
View attachment 15154
View attachment 15162


----------

